# Your latest Noob



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi from mid-USA.  
MAGA and keep it that way.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


Welcome to USMB, Jen. Hope you enjoy the boards. It helps if you take the appropriate innoculations from the ankle biting brigade, though, so keep up your shots.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome to the board.

Hopefully, you've read the USMB Rules and Guidelines

Enjoy your stay


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 23, 2019)

You mentioned MAGA... hate posts in 3...2...1...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.



   Marry me Jen61...


----------



## Hottentot (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


Hello, fellow traveler!  Welcome.  You know me from other lands.  Figured I'd give this place a whirl.


----------



## petro (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, if mid America means the midwest, have some Tater Tot Casserole.  

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 23, 2019)

Who do you work for?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2019)

Hottentot said:


> Jen61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from mid-USA.
> ...


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You mentioned MAGA... hate posts in 3...2...1...


I figured I should get it right out there.


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi. Don't believe what they say about me, and I just hope that wasn't you that I saw in walmart today.


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Who do you work for?


Who do I work for?
Myself.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you work for?
> ...



Who sent you?


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Hi. Don't believe what they say about me, and I just hope that wasn't you that I saw in walmart today.


Oh, I'm sure it was me.


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Don't believe what they say about me, and I just hope that wasn't you that I saw in walmart today.
> ...


Well then next time get the hell outta the way!


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Jen61 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


None a ya beeswax, Sweety.


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2019)

Sweaty.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Hi. Don't believe what they say about me, and I just hope that wasn't you that I saw in walmart today.



Believe everything. Mike does hump inanimate objects.


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Jen61 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Well, Okey dokey then.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


We need new people-I'm ignoring more people than I'm talking with.


----------



## Jen61 (Oct 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Sweaty.


Your real name?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Well, Okey dokey then.




I can tell... You young lady will fit right in here... Don't let some of these ne'er-do-well's run you off...


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sweaty.
> ...


Yeah, last name is balls.


----------



## Meister (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome to the board, Jen


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 23, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Well, Okey dokey then.




Ah -- I see you're a noob with boobs.

We can use more of that around here.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome Jen.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 26, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


Hi!  Make yourself to home and have a little break.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You mentioned MAGA... hate posts in 3...2...1...



Delayed reactions now?  You getting old or stupid?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.



You'll have to use the term flyover country or the liberals get confused more than normal.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.








Have some goya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jen61 said:


> Hi from mid-USA.
> MAGA and keep it that way.


MAGA baby!!!


----------

